

Microsoft Surface RT returns may signal problem with operating system - SlipperySlope
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/right-click/microsoft-surface-rt-returns-may-signal-problem-operating-183533245.html

======
SlipperySlope
essentially ...

“If you put the high return rate together with low sell-through [sales out ]
rate, that’s indicative of a problem,” Alexander said.

